# Blue roan appy



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

A friend of mine wants to go look at this horse, he is pretty far 8-10 hours away. She wants a bomb proof trail horse but I think she can get more bang for the buck. He just looks... Ugly. His front feet aren't under his knees. Looks sway back and for some reason he just appears old to me. 

Does it look like he is swaybacked? 
Any other major things wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

BLUE ROAN APPY GELDING THERAPEUTIC RIDING HORSE

There is the link, sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I know that appys can appear older then they are and i do see the slight sway back but i would ask for pictures with a colored back ground because the white trailer makes it really hard to distinguish the actually back. He looks like he has a kind eye and sounds like a good little horse and if your friend likes him and he suits her i would juat encourage her to get a vet check but some of the ugliest horses turn out to be the best mounts you'll ever find.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think he's ugly .... at all.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree i find him sort of cute but appys aren't for everyone haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

IMO....feet aint the best, but hes quite the looker....for an appy. which ive always been partial to


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

"for an appy" *slap* lol


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm not an appy find and I see something very appealing in this fella.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Usually if a horse is a candidate for therapeutic riding, he has either hoof or lung issues. He's a little rump high and rather chubby. Don't let her write the cheque without a vet check and be sure it's not the seller's vet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

_I don't see a sway back at all. his head is up on both photos, so back will be more down. He is under muscled, but his overal conformation is actually good. Feet need to be trimmed and maybe have farrier work the hoof back so he has a bit more heel. Mac (the appy I lease) is the same way ; heel is low and hoof angle flat. He is, however, extremely hardy. _
_I actually think that that horse, muscled up and grooomed, will be rather pretty._

_I will admit that his neck is a bit short and thick. kind of ponyish._


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol, well maybe its me. And the fact that I have another one I have high hopes for 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

